# Piercings!



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone have/had anything interesting?

Sorry I'm just pretty bored at work haha.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

I got ears tongue naval lip eyebrow nips done...........and u think ur bored i just dyed my hair out of boredom lol


----------



## falconboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh dear, I don't want to know some places people may have them.....:shock: :shock:


----------



## krusty (Jan 30, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Oh dear, I don't want to know some places people may have them.....:shock: :shock:




thats OK because i wont tell as i have them every where....lol


----------



## gaara (Jan 30, 2007)

I had 3 in my eyebrow, before getting bored of it


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Wellll I've had my lip (taken out for work), under tongue (ripped out...ouch) and my hips, which are pretty much a temporary peircings so they've just grown out.
So just my ears now


----------



## monix (Jan 30, 2007)

just the usual suspects
2 x nose
2 x belly
8 x ears
1 x lip


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello,

I have:

Labret
Snakebites (Left and Right Lip)
Tongue
Nape (back of neck)
Ear

I use to have my eyebrow pierced but took it out..


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

I have my eyebrow, nipple, tongue wally and belly button pierced and 2 tattoos!!!


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

ooo I was thinking about getting snakebites but then got an office job so had to take my one out


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 30, 2007)

i have ears and eyebrow but dont have anything in my ears just pierced em and my lip myself one night hen i was bored got some syringe needles and shioved through my lip then put the jewlary in now thats broedom


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

My friend got a blood infection from doing his lip himself 
I did under my tongue myself, then when it ripped out it ripped the webbing under my tongue and I could stick it out really far for awhile.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 30, 2007)

here are some ideas


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Oooh yeah I'm definitely getting that huge septum, I think it would really suit me


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 30, 2007)

I see you've been on BME


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

None


----------



## carpetsnake (Jan 30, 2007)

got 9


----------



## falnyet (Jan 30, 2007)

I got 4 peircings on my left ear n two on my right ear. I also got my tongue and my belly button pierced.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 30, 2007)

yeh chris these pics have been floating around the web for a long time,but your right,i do enjoy bme


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

I have 7 pircings......wanting more


----------



## hornet (Jan 30, 2007)

i have none


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 30, 2007)

i had my eye brow done till it got stuck on my shirt and ripped out and yes it hurts when that happens but want it done again


----------



## happy_life (Jan 30, 2007)

I had my tounge and bellybutton done, but I got board with them and took them out. Plus my frenulum was too short for the tounge piercing and it hurt all the time.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I have 7 pircings......wanting more


 

Where abouts Bryony?


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 30, 2007)

The worst one I had was when I pierced my foot with a three inch nail. 

Other than that I pierce myself daily for my Diabetes.

IsK


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

dmx69errulz said:


> i had my eye brow done till it got stuck on my shirt and ripped out and yes it hurts when that happens but want it done again




I accidently ripped out my ex's nipple ring.......I got in BIG trouble
Its apparently painful.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll stick to just my belly piercing thanks.

Simone.


----------



## DrNick (Jan 30, 2007)

Iv'e seen some great piercings.... in hospital. The people who do these facial piercings don't tend to tell people about the possible need for intubation due to compromised airways, emergency drainage into muscle spaces (huge collections of pus), not to mention the soft and hard tissue damage done intra-orally.

In saying that however, my ear has been pierced 5 times (from my heavy metal band days) LOL


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 30, 2007)

i've got my eye borw and 2 on my left ear and i wanna get my lip done


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 30, 2007)

I have my nipples done. Thats enough for me.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

I got my nose, my ear lobes, and top of my ear & have also had my belly button done twice.


----------



## krissy78 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got my ears and tongue done, the only other thing i have added to my body is my tats


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

DrNick said:


> Iv'e seen some great piercings.... in hospital. The people who do these facial piercings don't tend to tell people about the possible need for intubation due to compromised airways, emergency drainage into muscle spaces (huge collections of pus), not to mention the soft and hard tissue damage done intra-orally.
> 
> In saying that *however*, my ear has been pierced 5 times (from my heavy metal band days) LOL



PMSL!
You know the dangers.....but you will do it anyway!


----------



## hornet (Jan 30, 2007)

i love belly button piercings, there is only 1 i have seen that was gross, but it was on a guy lol


----------



## Isis (Jan 30, 2007)

Eyebrow, nose, nipples, ears, and a xxx piercing. Did have tounge but it gave me the [deleted].
And tatts of course.


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> I got ears tongue naval lip eyebrow nips done...........and u think ur bored i just dyed my hair out of boredom lol



you got pics APL??????? lol


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

whats the xxx piercing??


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 30, 2007)

Keep it clean for the kiddies please-Greebo


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

oh lol.. thoguth so but thought i would double check lol


----------



## Isis (Jan 30, 2007)

Think about it Ash..........lol


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 30, 2007)

lol ash u have good name


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol why do i have a good name??


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 30, 2007)

my name is Ashley lol


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

get your lip jessie, it was the least painful of my piercings..


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

No way Kelly! I watched my bf get his lip done & it bled & he trembled for ages and couldnt breathe properly but i reckon thats just cause of the shock of getting it done.. not the pain..
But yer he still said it hurt alot!


----------



## Isis (Jan 30, 2007)

Hubby went like that when he got his old fella done. Thought he was going to faint.....hehehe


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Ooh really haha? I guess it hurts some people more than others? Mine didnt even hurt at all. Hips hurt like 10000 times more.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

SCREW THAT! I watched a video of that.. ouch.. god that would hurt! I dont even have one but yet i was in awe for the guy that was getting it done!


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

and I went with my boyfriend to get his tunnels done (punched out at 6mm, not stretched), he almost fainted then haha that would have hurt so much though.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

Why would you do that if you could just get them stretched??


----------



## pinkjess (Jan 30, 2007)

i have 2 in my tongue


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm well he didn't originally have peirced ears, and if he got them peirced you have to wait for around a year to stretch them. Being a typical male he wanted it then and there. Punching them out gives a cleaner circle and heals better if he took them out.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

You dont have to wait a year at all.. my bf went to 4mm within 3-4 weeks of getting them pierced!!


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Ahh thats bad!
A year is the reccommended because you're meant to let it heal properly to prevent splitting and other stuff like that. You're even meant to wait a couple of months between stretches apparently but nobody does!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

Nah my bf went from 4-6-8-10. within a month probaly.


----------



## falnyet (Jan 30, 2007)

all i gotta say is ouch lol..

I love your olive ash its so cute


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 30, 2007)

Naww thanks! Yer he would have a spaz attack, it would take him about 10 mins to get it all through.. but yer, wasnt very happy while doing it lol


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah haha my boyfriend went from 6-8-10-12 in around a month too 
Since when do guys listen to reason anyway haha??


----------



## MaDDoG (Jan 30, 2007)

im gettin my eyebrow done in a few weeks


----------



## DrNick (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryony said:


> PMSL!
> You know the dangers.....but you will do it anyway!



Please note I was talking about ORAL/Facial piercings, and I would never have any of those done (especially anything that involves the mouth). An infected earlobe is much easier to treat and usually involves very localised tissue with minor results (the ear lobe and especially the cartilage is not very vascular). Infections in the mouth, especially those involving the tongue can spread and develop VERY quickly with sometimes very dangerous consequences- infections of the top lip and nose can potentially spread, via veins (ie against flow) to inside the cranium, and infections of the tongue (and associated swelling) can easily involve the airway if left untreated.

That is why home piercing jobs are the worst.


----------



## dragons75 (Jan 30, 2007)

I always thought about getting both eye brows done a steel rod fhrogh them and putting up a nice set of curtains. (sick of losing sunnies)


----------



## kelly (Jan 30, 2007)

Doing peircings yourself ARE the worst hey (even though I've done one myself...)
I remember when I worked at a peircing place, we used to get people coming in all the time saying "Oooh I did this myself, now it's infected - how do I treat it?" and stuff like that.
We'd just tell them not to do it themselves next time  solves the problem.


----------



## monix (Jan 30, 2007)

eek. that reminds me of the time i pierced my bellybutton with a big needle during grd10 social ecconomics class.... hahahahaha


----------



## mblissett (Jan 30, 2007)

I have.....

3 in left ear
4 in right ear
tongue
left nipple
eyebrow.....

What else can I pierce hmmmmmmmmmmm

Matt


----------



## hodges (Jan 30, 2007)

two in left ear (one with a stretcher) and getting my nipple done 
cheers
brad


----------



## tan (Jan 30, 2007)

Ears, tongue and used to have belly button done until my 2nd pregnancy when it got stretched so much it stretched out!! 
Hubby had nipple and --------- done.


----------



## horsenz (Jan 30, 2007)

5 in each ear, belly button and had left nipple but took it out to nurse my baby


----------



## Lene (Jan 30, 2007)

ive had 54 in total, but only have 19 in now.
3 in my tongue, vertical lip, surface bar in cheek, nose, 6 lobes, 2x conch, industrial ear, and orbital, sternum surface bar, and 2 below the belt.
ive had wrist surface bars, nape, chest, labrets eyebrow spiral, 5 point belly star.
and im still getting ideas. but yes, agree that its a good thing that you can take them out when your bored. 
does anyone else, as much as you love them, wish your piercings were invisible at times?
or is that just me
p.s. to the person that said her hip surface bars were temporary and will grow out, go see someone about dermal punch and taper using the square bars. they dont grow out!


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 30, 2007)

Ive got 7piercings in each ear and am too much of a sook to get any others anywhere else but ive got quite a few tatts ? go figure :/ I dont have a needle phobia but cant even look at body piercings .On others they look ok each to their own aye


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 30, 2007)

I have 5 in each ear, had my eyebrow done but my son head bunted me and ripped it out :shock: 

Got my tongue done last year, and that's it.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

dragons75 said:


> I always thought about getting both eye brows done a steel rod fhrogh them and putting up a nice set of curtains. (sick of losing sunnies)


 
LMAO Classic!:lol:


----------



## Oskorei (Jan 30, 2007)

i have one in each ear and plan to within the next few weeks get another 2 in each ear


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2007)

Two tounge
Lip 
Septum
Each eyebrow
Two in right ear
00 Gauge stretch in left
Tried home piercing each nostril (well my mrs did) but usual story they became infected!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Jan 30, 2007)

Had my eyebrow, tongue, nipples, labrette and ears done. Took them all out except for my ears but a a couple of weeks ago I noticed how my nipple ring holes had not closed so I put some rings back in them.
I have a coat of arms tattoo and two peninsular tiger snakes on my back


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 30, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> I got ears tongue naval lip eyebrow nips done...........and u think ur bored i just dyed my hair out of boredom lol



Hahahaha I haven't found anyone who's been able to beat me at self hair dyeing....
Went to a new colour once every 4 days for about 5 weeks..until my hair nearly fell out.. 
But it's fun...and we look good when we do it.  *hi fives*


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 30, 2007)

ive got none


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 30, 2007)

Self piercings followed by infection usually only occur when you're silly enough to not disinfect things (include your hands) as much as you can...and ofcourse if you don't upkeep and clean it vigourously (sp?) afterwards..
I've had two piercings done by a friend and they didn't get infected at all... All depends on the technique. 
However ofcourse.....experience in this regard is good.


----------



## NRE-808 (Jan 30, 2007)

dull as the proverbial... just the one nipple done so far  but will be looking at getting the other done to help me remember the Lamb Of God concert in April... see how things go i guess


----------



## Adzo (Jan 31, 2007)

Had my tongue done but swallowed the bar in my sleep one night.
Had to take my tragus out for work and put it back on my days off but it got infected so i let it heal up, Got it re-pierced a year later. Didn't hurt as much the second time round.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Lene said:


> ive had 54 in total, but only have 19 in now.
> 3 in my tongue, vertical lip, surface bar in cheek, nose, 6 lobes, 2x conch, industrial ear, and orbital, sternum surface bar, and 2 below the belt.
> ive had wrist surface bars, nape, chest, labrets eyebrow spiral, 5 point belly star.
> and im still getting ideas. but yes, agree that its a good thing that you can take them out when your bored.
> ...




Can we have some pics? Also what is a conch and eyebrow spiral?


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 31, 2007)

Conch is the iner part of your ear, through the thick cartilage, and eyebrow spiral is like 2 ro 3 eyebrow piercings with one spirl bar going through them. I think.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Please someone tell me how the names come about?


----------



## TANN-MANN (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW...don't i feel like a little boy compaired to u lot, i just got a thick spike through my left eyebrow, i'd get more but considering i'm goin into the teaching profession then i may not be looked upon as the best role model in the eyes of their parents lol.
i might just stick with a few more tats


----------

